# William Beveridge on 1 John 5:7



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 11, 2021)

It is clear therefore, that there are no more and no fewer persons in the sacred Deity than three; but how doth it appear that these three persons are all but one God? Plainly; _For there are three that bear record in heaven, the Father, the Word., and the Holy Ghost, and these three are one_, 1 John v. 7, that is, one God. Though this place of scripture be not extant in many ancient manuscripts, nor indeed in many ancient translations; yet in the days of Arius, the grand oppugner of this truth, about three hundred and thirty years after Christ, it was never so much as questioned, and many of the ancient fathers quote it. Which plainly shews that it was then received as canonical scripture, and therefore not to be questioned by us now.

William Beveridge, _Ecclesia Anglicana Ecclesia Catholica; or, The Doctrine of the Church of England Consonant to Scripture, Reason, and Fathers: In a Discourse upon the Thirty-Nine Articles Agreed upon in the Convocation held at London MDLXII_ in _The Theological Works of William Beveridge, D.D._ (12 vols, Oxford: John Henry Parker, 1842-48), 7: 64-65.

N.B. Before anyone shots the messenger, the above opinion is not mine but that of the author. I think he is mistaken but I do not believe in hiding historical facts.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Taylor (Jan 11, 2021)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> I do not believe in hiding historical facts.


Get with the times, brother!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 11, 2021)

Taylor Sexton said:


> Get with the times, brother!



Do you mean that I will never get a job at CNN or BBC?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

